# Most Expensive Aires.



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All.

We have just completed our pilgrimage to spain for the winter through france. Most aires have some sort of charge if there is water and electric and we have found them all to be of a good standard or better than some british campsites. The Aires at Biarritz is very nice but the 10€ charge is a tad steep. The local police came round to collect the fee and a lot of the french motorhomers were not best pleased.

Has anyone been charged this amount or higher.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Have paid 10 euros in Germany this year for stellplatz with showers, washing up etc etc. which seems fair. 20 euros in Speyer, next to most amazing transport museum and pretty town, so very convenient and pleasant (should be in Germans forum!). Most we've paid in France is 6 with electric. Believe you pay 20 in Brugges - Memling site charges the same.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Not France, but the last time I checked, the revamped aire at Brugge was €22.50 a night, I think it might be even dearer now 8O 

pete


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Carcassonne was 10 Euro's with no facilities, (apart from water/drainage)

I'm pretty sure Disney was 20 Euro's a cpl of years ago, but is really handy if you have a 2 day pass


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The aire at Aigues-Mortes in the Camargue charges 12 euros - up from 7. It's an upfront payment to lift the barrier. There are no facilities other than the borne but the view -to the ramparts of the walled city over the canal- is worth the money alone !

Carcassone charges 10 euros, again to raise the barrier- and that is shared with coaches and so noisy, crowded and dangerous.

G


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Who wants Eurodisney anyway - always threatened to take kids there if they were bad! Ditto McDonalds.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

hymerowner said:


> Who wants Eurodisney anyway - always threatened to take kids there if they were bad! Ditto McDonalds.


I won't have a word said about McDonalds.

Instant fast free wifi, no obligation to buy anything as it works from the car park of the - usually- neighbouring hypermarket and, so far, no spam e-mails. It's worth the price of the odd cup of coffee and- let's admit it- bacon burger.

G


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

mickyc said:


> I'm pretty sure Disney was 20 Euro's a cpl of years ago, but is really handy if you have a 2 day pass


Quite good as I just checked out the cost of staying Christmas eve in the Disneyland Hotel £720 the gala meal is an extra £80 each!!! (Can see me now carrying the batteries upto the room with the charger)


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi Steve and Ann, I stayed on the aire at Anglet Beach (1km north of Biarritz) during July and only paid €6 euro per night. This is a great aire and in my opinion is nicer and safer than the one in Biarritz.

In fact I was on it for three days and was only asked to pay twice.

It is only 200 mts from a fab beach


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

St Valery sur Somme is 7 Euros and worth every penny. Calais is also 7 Euros and wouldn't stay there if it were the last Aire on earth.
Gerry


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> The aire at Aigues-Mortes in the Camargue charges 12 euros - up from 7. It's an upfront payment to lift the barrier. There are no facilities other than the borne but the view -to the ramparts of the walled city over the canal- is worth the money alone !
> 
> Carcassone charges 10 euros, again to raise the barrier- and that is shared with coaches and so noisy, crowded and dangerous.
> 
> G


I was at Aigues-Mortes just last week - We bumped into it by accident more or less, the whole place was heaving with tourists and I couldn't persuade my OH to stay - Have to agree though, the view from the aire looked fantastic.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Finyar.

Thanks for the info about anglet beach aires. I may give that aires a go sometime on one of our runs to and from from spain.

steve & ann. ---------------- teensvan.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Autoquest said:


> I was at Aigues-Mortes just last week - We bumped into it by accident more or less, the whole place was heaving with tourists and I couldn't persuade my OH to stay - Have to agree though, the view from the aire looked fantastic.


Ah...now if you'd gone into the walled city and a little way off the main streets you'd have had the place to yourselves. We liked A-M very much. As much in fact as we disliked Carcassonne. We were lucky in that we got a front row place at the aire - which is very well placed to walk into town.

We spent much of the evening trying to photograph the sun setting and the full moon rising over the floodlit city walls from the aire. The walls went a deep pink and it was proper loverly. We've not managed to do it justice with the photos though.

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aire*

Hello,

Am I in the lead with the French Aires @ €15?

For location, best place we have ever stayed at. Not the most asthetic or great facilities but what a nice spot.

Click Ici

Trev.


----------

